# wheels



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

I am trying to change my front alloy wheels 5 studs for steel wheels ,they are 16 inch, also my rear outer steel wheels,also 16 inch but are 6 stud, as they are rusty and different colours,I`m in guildford surrey anyone know of a company that would do such a job,regards Bill


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you just need help getting them off? or do you want them refurbished?

I am in Camberley and am happy to help you get them off.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Citysafe,I need someone to take them off ,take them away refurbish them and bring them back and then fit them ,the reason I dont try myself is I am too old to even bend over,,regards Bill, NB the motorhome is approx 5500 kg about 5.5 tons so too big to work on in the road.Bill


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

How perfect a job are you looking for? I have a spray gun and all the tools to get the wheels off - hydraulic jacks - stands etc - if you pay for the paint and buy me a box of beer - I will do it for you one sunday morning for you. Take a couple of hours.

PM me if you think I can help.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Citysafe,thanks for your very kind offer but I have just ok`ed the main Iveco agent to do it,we are off to Morocco and needed two new wheels at the front to be absolutly sure the alloy wheels did not give us problems when abroad,as I said thanks for your kind offer wish more people like you were around,regards Bill


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

No worries - glad you sorted.

Morrocco ! - love to know how you get on when you get back.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We had our rear twin wheels come off as we crossed the border from France to Spain in September. 

The nuts had been coming off all the way down through France hidden by the wheel trims. The outer wheel moved past the end of the stud and rotated. This cut the valve stem on the inner wheel causing the puncture that I first noticed. It was only when I stopped on the hard shoulder that the van slumped over and settled on the loose wheels.

This damaged the centres and stud holes on both wheels, as well as the vans skirt

The tyre depot in Irun were able to supply a used wheel rim and the total charge of changing the tyre onto the used rim and putting the spare on with the new one was 50 euro.

The other damaged wheel was put into the spare wheel carrier. I am back in the UK and have been trying to locate a replacement second hand wheel rim. Non of the local places had one so I went online to a national spares web site.

I received a reply on Sunday offering a rim for £108. Today I phoned the main dealer and priced a brand new rim (not in stock, but will be delivered from Germany) the cost was £98. Pick it up on Saturday morning.

No wheel trims on now and we are going to fit the indicators that waggons and busses have on their wheel nut to show if the nut has moved.

John


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnthompson,We had a similer event in Sweden two years ago but we only lost the wheel trim,now we are very careful about wheels and dont fit wheel trims on the rear twins anymore,thats why we need new steel wheels for the rear ,they are terrible to look at ! ! ,and the fronts are alloy which we dont trust,regards Bill


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I am waiting a delivery of wheels trims. - damn! I might put the tell tails on too and take the trims off and check every 2000 miles?


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

79144will said:


> Johnthompson,We had a similer event in Sweden two years ago but we only lost the wheel trim,now we are very careful about wheels and dont fit wheel trims on the rear twins anymore,thats why we need new steel wheels for the rear ,they are terrible to look at ! ! ,and the fronts are alloy which we dont trust,regards Bill


It was the wheel trim that held the wheel in place till the last few seconds. It then snapped the mounting and shot off across the road.

I took the other side one off.

We lost a front wheel trim later when we hit a pot hole near Calnegre.

The other front one is sitting in the boot at present.

No more wheel trims and its wheel painting time now.

John


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

79144will said:


> Johnthompson,We had a similer event in Sweden two years ago but we only lost the wheel trim,now we are very careful about wheels and dont fit wheel trims on the rear twins anymore,thats why we need new steel wheels for the rear ,they are terrible to look at ! ! ,and the fronts are alloy which we dont trust,regards Bill


It was the wheel trim that held the wheel in place till the last few seconds. It then snapped the mounting and shot off across the road.

I took the other side one off.

We lost a front wheel trim later when we hit a pot hole near Calnegre.

The other front one is sitting in the boot at present.

No more wheel trims and its wheel painting time now.

John


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Just had new rear discs fitted and the mechanic did say check the wheel nut torque after a few 100 miles, think I will take his advice.

Martin


----------

